# Can't live with them, can't live without them



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

no, not men, hormones! Today I feel like I'm either going to explode or cry my way through the day. I am normally an even keeled person that doesn't get overly emotional about stupid stuff. thank goodness my H recognizes my hormonal imbalance once in a while and tells me to rest and relax (exploding wives are a pain to clean up!)

Am I the only one excited about menopause and hope of relief?:rofl:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

:rofl: 

I never really thought that I was affected much by hormones... But I soon started to realize... A day or two before "that time" I'd get emotional, take things way too seriously, etc. Yes, it's a pain, but also something I can look back on and laugh about sometimes! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm scared to death of menopause...lol

I had a partial hysterectomy 7 years ago and it got my hormones out of balance somehow. I'm a different person. 

Females don't get a break from hormone fluctuations EVER!!!! ugh


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm scared to hit 30 lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

At 30 I didn't even have kids yet! My hormones were ok until 40, and as I slide toward 50, they are kicking my a**. I'm going to crawl in my dark hole now and hopefully start tomorrow (my day off thankfully) not feeling a cross between the wicked witch of the west and Eeyore.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Are you taking any new kind of medication or had a change in your diet? 

If you continue with feeling this way, talk to the doc...having some blood work done can rule out a few things...


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

Nothing has changed except my age! Been checked out.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Those peri-menopause hormones hit you like a ton of bricks. Here is a poem I found that sums it up very well:

The Change 
My sweetheart just turned forty-five, 
And I love her, oh, so dearly. 
But I’m a little mystified, 
Since she’s acting, oh, so queerly. 

"Oh, it’s nothing that you’ve said or done," 
She assures me, ever sweetly. 
"My Change Of Life has now begun." 
Then, she smiles and winks discreetly. 

Smiling back, I take her hand, 
Reassuring and placating. 
In truth, I didn’t understand 
A thing that she was stating! 

Just what she meant by "Change Of Life" 
I didn’t have a clue!? 
And when I asked my darling wife 
Into a rage she flew! 

"Well, I’m always tired! I’m hot! I’m cold! 
I didn’t sleep last night! 
I’m fat! I’m ugly! I’m getting old! 
My clothes don’t fit me right! 

I think I’d like to KILL you, 
And I’d love to run away! 
But I know how that would thrill you, 
So, for spite, I think I’ll stay! 

My body’s turned against me, 
And I want to SCREAM again! 
My hormones have convinced me 
That this "Change" is caused by MEN! 

Yes, you just sit there smiling 
While I’m going through pure hell! 
You think you’re so beguiling? 
You think I couldn’t tell? 

This is some cruel joke you play! 
It’s all your fault, no doubt! 
You never loved me anyway 
You selfish, brutish, lout!" 

Yes, my sweetheart just turned forty-five, 
And she changes by the hour. 
Like Dr. Jekyll and Mrs. Hyde 
She goes from sweet to sour! 

But I’ve been told, "This is a phase." 
They say, "This, too, shall pass." 
So, I’ll remember better days, 
‘Till they come again….. 
AT LAST!!!


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

It's Hell getting old! 

I know how you feel--I can empathize. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Bellavista! I love that poem...LMAO


----------



## sayjellybeans (Jun 25, 2012)

Shiksa said:


> no, not men, hormones! Today I feel like I'm either going to explode or cry my way through the day. I am normally an even keeled person that doesn't get overly emotional about stupid stuff. thank goodness my H recognizes my hormonal imbalance once in a while and tells me to rest and relax (exploding wives are a pain to clean up!)
> 
> Am I the only one excited about menopause and hope of relief?:rofl:


Glad I saw this. I almost started my own thread because I'm feeling pretty crappy today, and I blame my cycle. Sure I have a lot going on: a pending D, needing a good job, missing a far away friend. The emotions associated with these issues I've been managing quite well, but today, OH NO! I'm feeling tons of self-doubt and melancholy with tears threatening to spill over every other moment. Even doing fun stuff with the kids is not helping. 

However, do I wish for menopause to alleviate days like this? No. It'll be here soon enough, and I (usually) enjoy all the femininity these (currently accursed) hormones afford me. 

Ask me in a couple of months, though, when my D should be final, and I'm climbing the walls, being equipped with a high sex drive. The inevitable draught has already commenced since it's been weeks since stbxh and have been together. I may be singing a different tune then. 

Your hubby sounds like a sweetheart. Good for the both of you.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah..perimenopause. I actually thought I was going a mad for a while...I scared myself. I never had PMS as a young woman and still have short light periods but once i hit 40 my hormones went mad for the second half of each month. I went to a naturopath and within minutes she suggested i probably was progesterone deficient. I take hebs now and are much more balanced.

Never had a problem with sex drive though...if anything it's higher than ever. 

Phew!


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

What symptoms did the progesterone help you with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Geez mine is bad this month. I have been feral with incredibly sore breasts for 8 days now & no sign of any relief..
If I didn't know better I would be worrying about being pregnant!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

dixieangel said:


> What symptoms did the progesterone help you with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My moods (PMS type symptoms)... I was getting very irritable, anxious and was easily overwhelmed and also depressed (which is something I've never had before). 
Oh and breast soreness is a thing of the past now.... they used to be so sore I'd wear a bra to bed the week or so before my period.


----------



## sayjellybeans (Jun 25, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> Geez mine is bad this month. I have been feral with incredibly sore breasts for 8 days now & no sign of any relief..
> If I didn't know better I would be worrying about being pregnant!


Hate that! Have you considered taking something for relief? There are some bio-identicals out there that are relatively safe, especially if they're progesterone only.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

sayjellybeans said:


> Hate that! Have you considered taking something for relief? There are some bio-identicals out there that are relatively safe, especially if they're progesterone only.


Yeah, I have started taking the herbal remedy I have again & drinking sage tea.
I am bad with medications, I forget to take them all the time. I am trying to aviod any HRT.


----------

